# What to do with Leftover Yorkshire Pudding?



## suziquzie

I think it's a bread...... I didn't know where to put this. 
ANyway. I have alot of it. Anything I can do with it before I just eat it all?


----------



## YT2095

make sammiches with it 

roast beef, sausages, melted cheese and chili sauce.... Anything really


----------



## Caine

Play frisbee with your dog.


----------



## auntdot

Love Yorkshire pudding.  To me it must be made with beef drippings. If you use butter the tins you have made what I think of a popovers.  If you use vegetable oil, such as Canola, I am not sure how you categorize it.

You can use them as a sweet - I guess the Brits would call it using a pudding to make a pudding.  Put on a blueberry or strawberry syrup with some of the fresh berries along.  Sprinkle with some powdered sugar and add a garnish,maybe a few mint leaves.



I think you could do something with bananas, but I can't even stand the smell of them so will not even attempt a recipe idea.

Of course there are tons of savory dishes.  You can cover or fill them with all sorts of things. Try a Google.

Good luck.


----------



## miniman

Yorkshire Pudding is more allied to pancakes or batter puddings. We never have leftover here. I, personally don't think it would do well as leftovers. I would probably give mine to the dog. 

If it is the mix that is left over, it will keep in the fridge for a while & you could use it to make pancakes or fritters.


----------



## Bilby

If they are cooked, you could reheat them in the oven with meat and veges or like YT said.  Depends a bit on how they are made.  I have never had them served as a sweet. Roast dinners are incomplete with out batter puddings of some description!  It is several years though since I last had one or even a piece of one.

We used to snack on the leftovers cold dipped in some of the left over gravy. I love my mum's batter puds!!!

Miniman is right in everything posted there too.  And our dog used to love it as well.


----------



## suziquzie

I made it with Roast Beef drippings and in a 9x13 dish. It turned out a little thick for me, I may put it in a 9x13 for 1/2 recipe next time.My Dad was always in charge of it, this was my first lone attempt.
 I was in such a rush to get it all together I failed to read the recipe was for 12 servings! We are only 5 people, and 3 of them are not very big! I wrote myself a note at the top to only make 1/2 a recipe for just us. 
I have no more gravy, I ate it on the 'taters for lunch yesterday. I could live on mashed 'taters and gravy if need be.


----------



## Bilby

Sounds pretty similar to mum's lot - but she only did a small amount (only four of us at the time) but she always made extra for dad's midnight snack.  The crispy bits were the best. I guess - and this really is a guess - you could try serving a beef stew or soup over chunks of the pud. Nice and rich and stodgy and super soggy!!! Or put some chilli (or similar dish) on top of warmed up pud. Guess you could try it with a white sauce and veges instead.


----------



## suziquzie

MMM I'm getting hungry for it again. I'm close to heating it up in the oven and eating it for breakfast.!


----------



## Bilby

Oh that sounds yummy!!! Wrong end of the day for me though... :-(


----------



## suziquzie

I couldn't take it, I did it. Should I eat some more for ya?


----------



## Robo410

reheat if you like either on a baking sheet or a skillet on low or in the oven.  serve with any meal you like (soup or stew or whatever.) It is a tasty accompaniment in place of bread, and can indeed be use to wrap a sandwich...would be great for breakfast in place of your fried slice, with egg and sausage or beans.


----------



## Bilby

suziquzie said:


> I couldn't take it, I did it. Should I eat some more for ya?


Just read this! I hope you did Suzi!! I am tempted to just roast some meat to make the batter and gravy with. Reading this post just reminds me that it is dinner time and I am now hungry!!! So no batter pud tonight!!

And Robo, I like the sound of your idea of brekky too!!!


----------

